# Fastest Creatures



## Storme (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey there.  

I'm working on something and...considering my limited D&D books (MM, DMG, PH), I was wondering if anyone could answer this question:

What monsters have the fastest land speeds?  Best I've seen is 60' among things like horses, pegasi and the like.  Is there anything that can run faster?


----------



## Shade (Oct 26, 2007)

Here are a few with swift land speeds:

Legendary Horse (MM2):  80 ft.
Megapede (MM2): 80 ft.
Mountain giant (MM2):  80 ft.
Devastation Scorpion (ELH):  100 ft.
Abomination, Xixecal (ELH):  140 ft.


----------



## Mortis (Oct 26, 2007)

Shade's covered WotC but you may want to check out the revised Tome of Horrors for the quickling which IIRC has a movement of 240 ft.

Regards
Mortis


----------



## Shade (Oct 26, 2007)

Mortis said:
			
		

> Shade's covered WotC but you may want to check out the revised Tome of Horrors for the quickling which IIRC has a movement of 240 ft.




I still wish our quickling update made it into Dragon before the end.  Of all our Creature Catelogue rejections, I consider that "the one that got away".

It was 240 feet as well.


----------



## Mortis (Oct 26, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I consider that "the one that got away".



Well if anything's going to get away it'll be the quickling 

Regards
Mortis


----------



## Storme (Oct 27, 2007)

All the monsters you mentioned just SOUND cosmic.  I'm certain that anything from the Epic Handbook isn't worth discussing.

Anything faster than 60' that's around 7HD or less that's medium or larger?


Storme


----------

